# Can I change/hack my U.S. Kindle 2 to Global International?



## johnny2029 (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a U.S. version of the Kindle 2, but I'm currently in Honduras where there is no signal.  My friend has a K2i and it works fine.  My question is-

Is it possible to change or hack my U.S. K2 into a K2 International so I can roam internationally?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As far as I know it's different hardware for the cell connection, so you'll probably have to exchange it for a newer global unit.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There maybe a way to switch wireless providers to find one with a better signal in your area - this is from a post by Prazzie on another thread which tells you how to do that. I don't know if it will work with a US Kindle and I haven't tried it myself, so* use with caution*. Make sure you take a note of your current provider so you can switch it back later.


...from the Home Page, click Menu, then select Settings. While on the settings page, press 311. If your Whispernet is off, it will ask to turn it on. You will then see a message about switching wireless providers. Select "ok" and then it will scan for a list of providers....


----------



## johnny2029 (Jun 19, 2010)

How can I exchange it for a newer global unit?

I tried the 311 trick, but it doesn't work for U.S. Versions.


Anyone else have any thoughts or ideas on how to get my U.S. kindle to work on international roam when I'm traveling?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

johnny2029 said:


> How can I exchange it for a newer global unit?
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts or ideas on how to get my U.S. kindle to work on international roam when I'm traveling?


You can sell your US K2 and use the funds to buy a K2i.

I would suggest just loading up on books prior to leaving the US.


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm actually trying to do the opposite. Since there are many books that are available to US customers but not international customers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

roderpol said:


> I'm actually trying to do the opposite. Since there are many books that are available to US customers but not international customers.


The type of Kindle you have doesn't limit what books you can get.. It's your location that determines it. Also, the US Kindle won't work in other countries.

Amazon stopped selling the US version in October, now they only sell the International.


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> The type of Kindle you have doesn't limit what books you can get.. It's your location that determines it. Also, the US Kindle won't work in other countries.
> 
> Amazon stopped selling the US version in October, now they only sell the International.


Right, I was just realizing that while going through my amazon account. Let me see what happens if I change my location address, I do have a PO Box in TX... mhmmm...


----------



## narcisse (Mar 19, 2010)

It can't be done. The Kindle US version connects through Sprint, which uses a CDMA network. The international Kindle is on AT&T, which uses GSM.  CDMA is pretty much nonexistent outside of North America and Japan, while GSM is the standard worldwide.  CDMA devices cannot be made to work on a GSM network.  Their hardware is different.  That is why Amazon had to release a new version of the K2 rather than just doing a firmware update.


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

You can always use the US address you have to continue buying books, just that you will have to download it off your computer instead of wirelessly...


----------

